# Colnago Titanium frames: what were the years of production?



## stamp adams (Apr 16, 2006)

On the same note, when did the rear spread go from 126 to 130mm. I believe that Campy's 9 speed came out in 1999. Any opinions on the twin downtube Colnago initiated on the 1992 ? models. How is the ride on these frames?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

stamp adams said:


> On the same note, when did the rear spread go from 126 to 130mm. I believe that Campy's 9 speed came out in 1999. Any opinions on the twin downtube Colnago initiated on the 1992 ? models. How is the ride on these frames?


I had a 'Nago BiTitan (can't remember the year) It was an attention getter because of the twin downtubes, but it was the proverbial 'noodle'!


----------



## stamp adams (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, big help, I have heard that the bikes might be a bit squirrely. Always good to hear from one who has ridden them. Also, heard that Titanium bikes transmit noise so that if you want a quiet ride you had better stay away from them. Do you agree?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

stamp adams said:


> Wow, big help, I have heard that the bikes might be a bit squirrely. Always good to hear from one who has ridden them. Also, heard that Titanium bikes transmit noise so that if you want a quiet ride you had better stay away from them. Do you agree?


My BiTitan wasn't 'squirrelly, it just had a lot of bottom bracket flex when I applied the power. No harm, just a lot of noise from chain rub on the dérailleur. It did bother me enough that I sold the bike.

I don't agree with your Ti bikes transmit noise sentence. I've had more than a couple of Serotta Ti bikes (own one now) and I've found that they were relatively 'quiet' compared to say, aluminum. The noisiest bike I ever owned was a Trek Y-Foil. Great looking bike but with the big hollow frame, it worked like a guitar body transmitting all kinds of noise.

Getting back your 'noise' notion, I don't think a bike made from one material is going to ride much more or less noisily than another bike made from a different material, given wheels, tires, tire pressures etc. I've found more noise coming from those factors than the frame material. I've had 'em all and I choose my bikes based on fit, maker, construction and dimensions more than what it is made from.


----------



## stamp adams (Apr 16, 2006)

*Well you know sales people....*

The noise thing was from a salesmen. As you might guess, I am starting to look at a replacement for my old ride. As technology has changed so much, it is a bit overwhelming. The one thing that I do like about my old bike, its silent. The other, it has been very durable. He was showing me a P. F4-13 that is all carbon and weighed about 17 pounds. Then in switching tires I went into the workshop were there was quite the discussion about the Colonade (?) up in the stand and the $3500 repair to the frame (carbon) that had cracked at the stem. Titanium is too soft, aluminum to stiff, carbon too chattery, steel to heavy. So I come to this website to ask people their opinions, and I appreciate your help immensly.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Search in the COLNAGO forum*

on this board. If I recall, the discussion was that round tubed BiTitans were more problematical the the oval tubed ones.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

stamp adams said:


> The noise thing was from a salesmen. As you might guess, I am starting to look at a replacement for my old ride. As technology has changed so much, it is a bit overwhelming. The one thing that I do like about my old bike, its silent. The other, it has been very durable. He was showing me a P. F4-13 that is all carbon and weighed about 17 pounds. Then in switching tires I went into the workshop were there was quite the discussion about the Colonade (?) up in the stand and the $3500 repair to the frame (carbon) that had cracked at the stem. Titanium is too soft, aluminum to stiff, carbon too chattery, steel to heavy. So I come to this website to ask people their opinions, and I appreciate your help immensly.


Everyone had opinions on what is best, or not. You need to ride a lot of bikes to form yours, especially since you've not had much experience with the new stuff. Don't get lost in details. Some folks obsess on minutiae and take forever to make up their minds. It's not rocket surgery, it will all boil down to what you like. Not what someone else likes.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*9spd instroduction year*



stamp adams said:


> On the same note, when did the rear spread go from 126 to 130mm. I believe that Campy's 9 speed came out in 1999.


I think you are thinking of the introduction of 10spd, which Campagnolo introduced at the end of 1999 (officially part of the 2000 product line). Both Campagnolo and Shimano introduced 9spd in 1997 (Campagnolo beat Shimano to the punch by about a month or two on 9spd).

The switch from 126mm (6/7spd) to 130mm (8/9/10spd) axle spacing occurred during the first years of the 1990s (Shimano began selling 8spd in 1989, but I believe it was officially considered part of the 1990 product line). Different frame manufacturers changed axle spacing in different years, but by 1992 both Shimano and Campagnolo's top groups were 8spd, so most high-end frames had switched to 130mm by then.


----------



## stamp adams (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Mark. I want to do a new bike for myself and am caught up in the redo an old frame (126mm) or do a new frame (130). I can switch my currnet components if I go with a 126, but then, how much better of a ride can I expect? Delemas, delemas.


----------

